# Raf Woodbridge - Suffolk April 2002/3



## spitfire (Dec 17, 2010)

Famous in 1980 for being the location where a UFO may of landed between the twin base Bentwarers and here in Rendulsham forest. Vacated by the Americans in around 1993 and used as part time Army Practice area. It is massive and has a special wide crash runway like manston had.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...06704881,1.4028865,1832.24,0.073,44.988,0.003


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 17, 2010)

I remember the UFO incident very well..you planning any updated reports on these cos if so,we will appreciate them.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah the infamous UFO incident. Did they ever get to the bottom of that or did the conspiracy theorists take 
over ? I remember when the A10's were in residence here.

One of the best UFO incidents I heard was to do with RAF Binbrook - a Lightning flown by an American was sent to check out a reported UFO. There appeared to be some kind of encounter between the Lightning and UFO. Contact was made again with the pilot and he was ordered to ditch. The Lightning was next found on the sea bed with the pilot missing and the cockpit canopy closed - work that one out !!

This is worth a read - 

http://www.ufodigest.com/news/1206/binbrook.html


----------



## spitfire (Dec 17, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> I remember the UFO incident very well..you planning any updated reports on these cos if so,we will appreciate them.



I would love to go back and check this place out. There is a good book about the UFO called "Left as East Gate" which incidently is the gate house in the photo.


----------



## archer (Dec 19, 2010)

As an aside, Woodbridge was suggested as a base for 22 SAS-however they decided on RAF Credenhill in the end


----------



## Walrus75 (Dec 19, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Ah the infamous UFO incident. Did they ever get to the bottom of that or did the conspiracy theorists take
> over?
> 
> One of the best UFO incidents I heard was to do with RAF Binbrook - a Lightning flown by an American was sent to check out a reported UFO. There appeared to be some kind of encounter between the Lightning and UFO. Contact was made again with the pilot and he was ordered to ditch. The Lightning was next found on the sea bed with the pilot missing and the cockpit canopy closed - work that one out !!
> ...



And a completely different (and more believable) story here -

[ame]http://forum.keypublishing.com/showpost.php?p=721996&postcount=3[/ame]


And an even more plausible report here, notable for the very last comment at the bottom of the page (which no doubt the conspiracy theorists will have an explanation for  ) --

http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/yorkslincs/series1/alien-abduction.shtml


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Walrus that makes for interesting reading.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 20, 2010)

*Nice*



spitfire said:


> I would love to go back and check this place out. There is a good book about the UFO called "Left as East Gate" which incidently is the gate house in the photo.




Hi Spitfire,
Will look into in present status & condition and if it all looks well
Fancy giving it a spin in the new year

SK


----------

